# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Arkelogjia Thrake ne Bullgari

## fegi

Thesaret e odriseve në Muzeun historik kombëtar 
Autori: Veneta Pavllova


Stoli prej ari nga fshati Topollçane, Qarku i Sllivenit (Bullgari Lindore), fillimi i shek. IV para Krishtit
Në Muzeun historik kombëtar është hapur ekspozita “Thesaret e ushtarakëve odris”. Cilët janë odriset? Ata janë një nga fiset më të fuqishme trake - nga mbi 80 të njohura në histori. Për herë të parë përmenden nga historiani i lashtë grek Herodot. Shkak është marshimi i mbretit persian Darij i I kundër skiteve. Atëherë Darij i ka kaluar nga jugu në veri tokat e sotme bullgare, duke kaluar përmes territoreve, në të cilat kanë jetuar odriset. Ata janë dhe të parët të cilët mundin të formojnë shtetin e fort trak dhe merita për këtë i dedikohet sundimtarit të tyre Teres. Sipas një historiani tjetër - Tukidid, Teres i pari ka krijuar mbretërinë e tyre të gjerë, që ka zënë një pjesë më të madhe nga Trakia e Lashtë pas largimit të persëve. Në fakt, në veri mbretëria e tyre ka arritur deri në grykën e lumit Danub.

1.Stoli prej ari nga fshati Topollçane, Qarku i Sllivenit (Bullgari Lindore), fillimi i shek. IV para Krishtit

2.Helmetë me nënshkrim “E Sevtit” dhe enë argjendi e lyer me ar nga fundi i shek. IV para Krishtit

----------


## fegi

vazhdim...
Ja se çfarë tregon në një intervistë për Radio Bullgarinë, Gavrill Llazov, rregullues i ekspozitës: “Sundimtarët e parë odris nga fundi i shekullit të VI dhe fillimit të shekullit të V përpara epokës së re, fillojnë të vendosin tërësinë e vet territoriale, kur pas përleshjeve të shkurtra me skitet në verilindje mundin t’i largojnë, të stabilizojnë kufirin. Dhe me një akt politik, tek i cili ka një dasmë dinastie midis një sunduesi trak dhe një princeshe me prejardhje skite, lidhet paqe. Në këtë mënyrë kufiri në verilindje është i përcaktuar dhe trakët bëhen më të qetë për shpinën e vet. Atëherë ata fillojnë të bashkojnë fiset, të cilat janë në perëndim dhe në jug prej tyre. Pasi të vendosin territorin e vet, odriset fillojnë të ndërtojnë dhe qendra të veta më të mëdha. Dihet se, një nga sundimtarët më të fuqishëm odris, Kotis i I (383-359 përpara Krishtit), ka vizituar vendin e vet dhe aty, ku ka parë vende me hije me ujëra të bollshme, ka ndërtuar salla për festa, në të cilat ka zhvilluar biseda me përkrahësit e tij dhe ka realizuar flijime. Mbase një rezidencë të ngjashme po studiojmë aktualisht nën drejtimin e doktorit Ivan Hristov, zëvendësdrejtor i Muzeut historik kombëtar, në majën Kozi Gramadi në malin Sredna gora.”

1.Enë prej qeramike, shek. IV para Krishtit – fshati Topollçane, Qarku i Sllivenit
2.Riton argjendi i lyer me ar nga shek. IV para Krishtit

----------


## fegi

Qyteti antik Pistiros – një vendbanim unik tregtar 
Autori: Veneta Pavllova


Në bregun e lumit Marica midis vendbanimeve Septemvri dhe Vetren të Bullgarisë Jugore, që nga viti 1987 arkeologët studiojnë një qyteti të lashtë tregtar. Ai u ndërtua nga elanët thellë në trojet e trakëve në shekullin V para erës së re. Emri i tij – Pistiros u zbulua i regjistruar në një kontratë mbi një mbishkrim guror, që rregullonte marrëdhëniet midis kolonialistëve dhe popullsisë vendëse. Më shumë hollësi sjell udhëheqësi i gërmimeve docent Aleksej Gocev:

“Bëhet fjalë për një fenomen unik për trojet bullgare, që haset rrallë edhe në Evropë. Një dukuri jo e zakonshme në të kaluarën ishte, që ardhës grekë të prirë nga dëshira të furnizojnë lënde të para, detyroheshin të depërtojnë në brendësinë e kontinentit. Dihet, se në periudhën nga shekulli VIII deri në shekullin VI para erës sonë grekët krijuan koloni të veta dhe kështu në praktikë populluan mbarë rajonin e Mesdheut dhe të Detit të Zi. Qëllimi kryesor ishte të zhvillohet tregtia me popullsinë vendëse. Mirëpo, ato koloni gjithnjë krijoheshin në bregun e detit. Kjo për arsye, të kishin mundësi në rast keqësimi të marrëdhënieve me fiset vendore, të ikin me anijet e veta. Është e dukshme, që këtu në bregun e lumit Marica para erës sonë u krijua një vendbanim, sepse elanët kishin nevojë për lënde të para. Dhe në sajë të marrëdhënieve të mira me fiset trake, ata hapën një qendër tregtare pikërisht aty.”

Ky vendbanim pasqyron jetën dhe historinë e Gadishullit Ballkanik në një periudhë, kur ai lulëzonte. Kjo ishte koha e sundimit të mbretit të fuqishëm trak Kotis, kur lidhjet midis ardhësit dhe popullsisë vendëse ishin të mrekullueshme. Gjatë sundimit të trashëgimtarit të tij u arrit edhe një marrëveshje për bashkëpunim me leverdi reciproke dhe për rregullim të bashkëjetesës së të dy etnoseve në qytet. Në këtë vendbanim shihen gjurmët e marshimeve të mbretit Filip Makedonski dhe të birit të tij Aleksandër Madhështori në Traki. Gërmimet e qytetit antik Pistiros zbulojnë një tablo të pasur të jetës etnike, politike, sociale dhe ekonomike të banorëve. Qyteti ekzistonte deri në çerekun e parë të shekullit të III-të para Krishtit, kur u shkatërrua si rezultat i depërtimit të keltëve në Gadishullin Ballkanik. Gjurmët e mëvonshme zbulojnë zhvillimin e metalurgjisë në këtë rajon. Brenda viteve arkeologët gërmuan edhe pjesa të murit të trashë të kështjellës që ngrihej në këtë vend. Ajo u ndërtua me gurë të fortë në formë kuadrati si bastion me dy kulla – të brendshme dhe të jashtme. Lidhur me këtë docenti Gocev shpjegon:

“Si rezultat i studimeve arkeologjike u zbulua një tendencë moderne të ndërtimit të impianteve monumentale. Ajo dallohet nga sistemi i ndërtimit të trakëve. Ky lloji ndërtimi shihet në tri ndërtesa me plan të ndërlikuar dhe me dhoma të llojllojshme. Në një nga banesat ka 14 dhoma me përmasa që dallohen nga njëra tjetra. Kjo dëshmon, se ato shfrytëzoheshin për nevoja të ndryshme. Për këtë flasin edhe sendet e zbuluara në to. Një interes përbën edhe rruga kryesuare shtruar me pllaka të mëdha. Kjo rrugë ka trotuare dhe zgjatet nga porta lindore e vendbanimit te brendësia e tij. Ka një rrjet i sistematizuar kanalesh nën tokë të krijuara prej pllaka të mëdha gurore. Kanali kalon nën rrugën qendrore dhe pas kësaj degëzohet në të gjitha anët e qytetit. Të gjitha kanalet dalin jashtë murit të kështjellës.”

Gërmimet e deritanishme nuk mjaftojnë, që arkeologët të gjykojnë nga çfarë tipi ishte qyteti Pistiros – a ishte një vendbanim me popullsi të përhershme, ose ishte vetëm një qendër tregtare, në të cilën grekët shkëmbeheshin mallrat me fiset vendore. Ndër zbulimet e shumta ka altarë të mëdhenj prej argjile. U gjetën edhe figura të kafshëve të ndryshme. Bënë përshtypje pasuria e qeramikës së mrekullueshme greke. Për shkencëtarët ajo ka rëndësi të madhe edhe nga pikëpamja kronologjike. Kjo për arsye se ndryshimi i stileve të zbukurimeve tregon kohën, në të cilën u krijuan ato ena të çmueshme. U zbuluan dhe shumë monedha. Në një nga shtëpitë u gërmuan të paprekur në vazhdim të 23 shekujve 557 monedha të argjendta dhe 9 të arta nga koha e sundimit të mbretit Filip Makedonski, birit të tij Aleksandër dhe trashëgimtarit të tij Lizimah. Ka dhe shumë gjetje që dëshmojnë për zhvillimin e prodhimit të metaleve në këtë rajon. Dihet se grekët kishin nevojë për metale dhe ky ishte një nga shkaqet për krijimin e vendbanimeve të tilla.

Studimet arkeologjike dhe gërmimet në këtë rajon zhvillohen në një front të gjerë. 5-6 muaji nga viti arkeologët punojnë në terren. Shumë specialistë nga Instituti Kombëtar Arkeologjik me muze pranë Akademisë Bullgare të Shkencave, Muzeu Kombëtar Historik, Muzeu rajonal i qytetit Pazarxhik marrin pjesë në gërmimet. Një ndihmë të paçmueshme të arkeologëve japin punëtorë nga qytetet e rajonit Vetren dhe Septemvri. Arkeologët kanë dëshirë, që rajoni i vendbanimit Pistiros të rregullohet si një park arkeologjik. Lidhur me këtë arkeologu Aleksej Gocev thekson:

“Objekti shtrihet në një rajon tepër të leverdishëm, që jep mundësi të rregullohet si park. Ai është në afërsi të magjistralit dhe është e zbatueshme, që strukturat e gërmuara të rregullohen si muze në të hapur. Krahas kësaj në një tumul trak u zbulua edhe një varrë nga shekulli IV para Krishtit, kështu që turistët ka çfarë të shikojnë këtu. Në qytetin Septemvri ka një godinë e përshtatshme, në të cilën mund të rregullohen të gjitha reliktet e zbuluara deri tashti.”

Përgatiti në shqip: Svetllana Dimitrova

----------


## fegi

Këta popuj kanë qenë të së njëjtës origjinë me popujt pellazgo-trojano-iliro-thrak, ose e thënë ndryshe gjermanët janë iliro-thrakë.
Shkrimet e historianëve antikë dhe atyre të Mesjetës, vërtetojnë që frankët, gjermanët dhe skandinavët janë popuj iliro-thrakë, të cilët emigruan në kohë të ndryshme drejt Perëndimit. 
Fiset e ashtuquajtura gjermanike, të cilat formuan kombet e Evropës Perëndimore dhe Veriore emigruan nga Lindja drejt Perëndimit. Si pikënisje këto fise patën territoret e Detit të Zi, Ilirisë dhe Trojës.
Fiset kryesore, të cilat formuan kombin francez, anglez, gjerman, skandinav, janë frankët, teutonët, gotët, anglo-saksët, normanët, langobardët etj. Të gjitha këto fise kanë ruajtur në historinë e shkruar nga vetë ata faktin e emigrimit, se nga ku, dhe si emigruan, luftërat që kanë bërë dhe vendet ku u vendosën. Ajo që ka ruajtur një popull në traditën e tij, është shumë herë më e vlefshme, nga ajo që thonë të tjerët për të. Këta popuj që populluan Evropën dhe që i dhanë botës qytetërimin më të lartë që ka njohur, nuk vinin nga pylli dhe nga hiçi, ashtu siç është thënë deri më sot, por ishin pasardhës të gjyshërve të tyre etnikë evropianë, sepse rrjedhin nga ata.
Frankët janë fisi me origjinë gjermanike që formoi së bashku me galët dhe romakët kombin francez.
Teutonët një nga fiset kryesore gjermanike, formuan kombin gjerman dhe atë skandinav. Shpesh me emrin Teuton përfshihen të gjitha fiset gjermanike.
Anglo-saksonët janë fiset që populluan Albionin (Britaninë) dhe që u bashkuan me britanikët e vjetër për të formuar kombin britanik.
Normanët janë, gjithashtu, fis gjermanik, që kanë luajtur rol në etnogjenezën e kombit gjerman.
Gotët e quajtur albanë, janë një fis i rëndësishëm gjerman. Dihet që këto kanë populluar Evropën me emigrimet e tyre nga Lindja.
Por cilët ishin këta popuj dhe nga dolën?
Këta popuj kanë qenë të së njëjtës origjinë me popujt pellazgo-trojano-iliro-thrak, ose e thënë ndryshe gjermanët janë iliro-thrakë.
Shkrimet e historianëve antikë dhe atyre të Mesjetës, vërtetojnë që frankët, gjermanët dhe skandinavët janë popuj iliro-thrakë, të cilët emigruan në kohë të ndryshme drejt Perëndimit.
Ka dy valë dyndjesh kryesore të fiseve gjermanike, nga territoret trojane dhe ilirike, në drejtim të perëndimit.
Faza e parë fillon pas Luftës së Trojës, pra rreth shekullit XII p.l.k., por edhe më përpara për të cilat folëm më parë. Siç e pamë, janë të dokumentuara emigrimet e trojano-dardanëve drejt Italisë me Ene Dardanidin, emigrimi i nipit të Ene Dardanidit, Britit drej Albionit në shekullin XI p.l.k., emigrimi i trojanëve drejt Belgjikës dhe drejt Skandinavisë. Këto janë vërtetuar nga autorët antikë si Virgjili, Straboni, Dionis Halikarnasi etj., si dhe nga historia e shkruar nga këta popuj gjatë Mesjetës.
Faza e dytë fillon në shekullin IV p.k. dhe vazhdon deri në shekullin e VI-VII të erës së re. Në këtë fazë janë emigrimet masive të popujve të quajtur gjermanikë, nga Iliriku dhe Troja. Pse morën rrugën e emigrimit këta popuj që lanë pas vende të ngrohta dhe të begata dhe shkuan në vende të ftohta dhe të varfra?
Shpërnguljet e popullsive nga Troja, Thraka, Iliria, Dakia apo Deti i Zi ndodhën si pasojë e luftërave të vazhdueshme dhe dyndjeve barbare nga lindja. Me pushtimin romak, një pjesë e popullsisë që nuk iu bind rregullave të Romës, kapërceu Danubin dhe emigroi drejt perëndimit dhe veriut, ku ishin më të lirë. Popullsia etnike evropiane thrako-ilire e shtyrë nga dyndjet e sllavëve që vinin nga Azia emigroi përtej Danubit në vende të sigurta dhe këto dyndje janë quajtur Gjermanike por në fakt, janë dyndje iliro-thrake. Faktet që tregojnë origjinën iliro-thrake të rracës gjermanike në mënyrë të drejtpërdrejtë janë të shumta.
1- Kronisti i mesjetës Gregorius of Tours thotë se "Frankët kanë dalë nga fisi i Panonëve". Panonët ishin fis ilir, që do të thotë se frankët janë ilir.
2 – Dudu, kronisti i Normandëve tregon se "Normanët dhe frankët ishin i njëjti popull dhe kishin gjysh Antenorin". Pra, siç tregohet edhe nga kronisti i Normandëve, edhe ata kanë dalë nga Iliria, pasi Antenori është udhëheqësi legjendar që u priu frankëve në rrugën e tyre nga Panonia e Ilirisë, deri në Francën dhe Gjermaninë e sotme.
3 – Edhe në kronikën 'Chronicle of Hunibald' jepet emigrimi i pasardhësve të Antenorit nga Iliria për në Francë.
4 – Fredergar, një tjetër kronist i Mesjetës, ka shkruar një kronikë në të cilën thotë se "Frankët vijnë nga Troja". Ai thotë se një grup trojanësh u vendos në Paioni dhe që aty u nisën për të emigruar për në Francën dhe Gjermaninë e sotme.
Të dy grupet e historianëve mesjetarë janë të një mendjeje lidhur me origjinën e frankëve, sepse paionët ishin dhe ilirë dhe trojan dhe maqedonas në të njëjtën kohë, pra, një etni, kështu që nuk ka ndonjë ndryshim midis thënieve të autorëve për këtë çështje. Ata janë tepër të saktë dhe të një mendjeje lidhur me faktin se frankët janë nga Panonia Ilire dhe se që aty u nisën drejt Perëndimit.
5 – Rethanan Macre, është një tjetër studiues mesjetar që ka dhënë të plotë linjën mbretërore të frankëve nga Priami deri te dinastitë Merovinge dhe Karolinge, mbështet prejardhjen trojane të frankëve, por ai thotë se, kur emigruan, dolën nga Panonia Ilire.
6 – Këto të dhëna të autorëve të Mesjetës, koiçidojnë me të dhënat që jep edhe autori Virgjili tek Eneida, thotë se "Antenori kaloi përmes liburnëve, retëve, dhe vendolikëve të cilat ndanin Panonin nga Reni, dhe u vendos tek ky lum ku themeloi qytetin Patavium." Pra Virgjili para këtyre kronistëve thotë të njëjtën gjë që ka një Antenor që nga ilirët shkoi në Ren. Fiset e liburnëve, retëve, vendolikëve ishin fise ilire, kështu që Antenori ka dalë nga Iliria. Autori në këtë rast e shtrin konceptin e Panonisë Ilire në të gjithë Alpet e Evropës deri në kufi me Renin.
7 – Straboni te Gjeografia thotë se "Udhëtimet e Enesë janë fakte tradicionale, ashtu si ato të Antenorit". Po Straboni thotë se qyteti Opsicella, i themeluar nga Ocelasi, të cilët së bashku me Antenorin dhe fëmijët e tij, kapërcyen Italinë". Pra, Straboni, flet për një shpërngulje të popullsisë me në krye Antenorin të njëjtën gjë që thonë edhe kronikat e Mesjetës. Ai flet edhe për koloni të tjera trojane, apo fise të tjera që ishin vendosur atje pas Luftës së Trojës. Straboni i quan Henetët si kelt, por ai thotë, se sipas disave ata janë pasardhës të Antenorit që iku nga Troja pas luftës. Këto fakte që japin autorët mesjetarë për udhëtimin e Antenorit nga Iliria në Ren vërtetohen edhe nga Virgjili dhe Straboni. Kjo do të thotë se janë të vërteta.
Pra, sipas autorëve antikë ka një emigrim të frankëve nga Iliria drejt perëndimit dhe vetë kronistët e këtyre popujve kanë treguar se ata vijnë nga Iliria. Fisi gjermanik i frankëve ishte fis ilir, i cili formoi kombin francez, që do të thotë se, përsa i përket etnicitetit, nuk ka pasur dallim midis ilirëve dhe gjermanëve, ashtu si midis këtyre të fundit dhe fiseve thrake, trojane. Me një fjalë frankët apo francezët janë Ilir.
Edhe kronisti i normanve ka shkruar që normanët janë të së njëjtës origjinë si edhe frankët, që do të thotë se janë ilirë, për aq kohë sa frankët kishin dalë nga Iliria.
Pra, fiset e Frankëve dhe Normanëve janë Ilir, gjë që tregon se gjermanët janë Ilirë.
8 – Gotët gjermanikë janë quajtur Getae dhe Straboni kur flet për etnicitetin e tyre i quan si "Getae ishin thrakë, dhe jetonin në anën tjetër të Danubit, ashtu si dhe mysët, të cilët janë thrakas gjithashtu, dhe janë identikë me njerëzit që tani quhen Moesi. Nga këta myse dalindhe myët, që tani jetojnë ndërmjet frigasve, lidasve dhe trojanëve. Dhe vet frigasit janë brigianë një fis thrakas". Straboni tregon se gotët gjermanik ishin të një race me thrakët, mysët dhe trojanët, nga ku del se gotët ishin fis me etniciteti iliro-thrako-trojan.
9 – Straboni thotë për Dakët e Getae se "disa njerëz janë quajtur dakë dhe të tjerët janë quajtur getae, të cilët shtrihen në drejtim të Pontit, dhe dakët që shtrihen në drejtim të Gjermanisë dhe burimit të Isterit. Gjuha e getaeve është e njëjtë me atë të dakëve. Ai thotë se emigrimet e geatëve përtej Istrit, janë të vazhdueshme". "Gjuha e thrakasve është e njëjtë me atë të gotëve".

----------


## fegi

zbulohet në Bullgari një maskë e lashtë e artë



    Një maskë që besohet se tregon një sundimtar thrakas ishte një nga objektet e gjetura në një varr pranë qytetit juglindor bullgar Sliven. Gjithashtu këtë javë: 
photo

Arkeologu bullgar Georgi Kitov mban një maskë të lashtë thrake të datuar nga shekulli i 4-t BC. Ajo u zbulua në fundjavë pranë një fshati në Topolçeni. [Getty Images]

Një ekip arkeologësh bullgarë kanë zbuluar një maskë të artë që datohet nga shekulli i katërt BC. Objekti që besohet se përshkruan një sundimtar thrakas, u gjet në një varr pranë qytetit Sliven në Bullgarinë juglindore, rreth 290 km në lindje të Sofjes. Kjo është maska e dytë e artë e gjetur në Bullgari në 150 vjet. Arkeologët zbuluan gjithashtu një unazë ari, enë bronxi dhe dhurata funerali.

----------


## fegi

Projektet e infrastrukturës dhe arkeologjia bullgare 
Autori: Veneta Pavllova

© Foto: Veneta Pavllova
Enë prej qeramike nga epoka e vonë e bronztë, të gjetura gjatë gërmimeve shpëtimtare gjatë stinës së kaluar tek fshati Kermen rrethi i qytetit Sliven, që ku do të kalojë magjistrali Trakia.

Afro 300 qenë objektet, në të cilat gjatë stinës së kaluar punuan arkeologët bullgar. Nuk e di nëse gjatë këtij viti kriza do të ndikojë mbi numrin e tyre, por siç ecin gjërat, tani për tani nuk ka dukuri që ai të pakësohet-tha në intervistën për Radio Bullgarinë docenti doktor Ljudmill Vagalinski, zëvendës-drejtor i institutit Arkeologjik me muze pranë Akademisë Bullgare të Shkencave. Projektet e infrastrukturës janë një nga degët pazë për financimin e studimeve arkeologjike. Mes tyre është vazhdimi i magjistralit Trakia. Aty, që ku do të kalojë traseja në pjesën juglindore të vendit, bëhen gërmime shpëtuese. Kurse kjo krahinë është e pasur me qendra parahistorike dhe qendra kulti të trakëve, tumula mbi vare , qyteza romake dhe kala. Përsëri në Bullgarinë Juglindore ka objekte, të cilat janë në afërsi me projektin hekurudhor. Angazhime serioze kanë arkeologët dhe në lidhje me ndërtimin në rrugën ndaj grykës Makaza. Në pjesën Kërxhali-Podkova janë disa objekte, studimi i të cilave duhet të përfundohet. Aty ka qyteza nga mijëvjeçari i 4 përpara Krishtit, por po kështu nga antikiteti dhe nga mesjeta.
Po punojmë mbi një projekt, shumë i madh, për gazsjellësin Nabuko, i cili do të kaloj përmes territorit tonë dhe është i gjatë rreth 410 kilometra- ve në dukje Ljudmill Vagalinski. Ai nis nga Bullgaria Juglindore, pas kësaj lëviz në drejtim veri-veriperëndim. Bëhet fjalë për një sipërfaqe me gjerësi rreth 500 metra. Ne paraprakisht duhet të studiojmë dhe të lokalizojmë të gjitha objektet arkeologjike, të cilat bien në kuadrin e tij. Bisedimet tona me firmën bullgare e cila përgjigjet për këtë projekt, janë në një fazë të përparuar. Ekipet janë formuar dhe do të nënshkruhen marrëveshje. E thënë në mënyrë më të përgjithshme, gjatë vjeshtës do të duhet të zhvillojmë një studim në terren, që të mund të shpëtojmë trashëgiminë kulturore-historike mbi trasenë e këtij projekti të madh. Numri i objekteve arkeologjike aty mund të jetë midis 100 dhe 600. Territori është shumë i madh dhe do të jemi mjaft të angazhuar. Kuptohet se, do të punojmë aty me kolegë nga vendi, më në veçanti me muzetë vendase, sepse gazsjellësi kalon përmes 9 bashkive më të mëdha.

Për disa muaj përpara rënies së dëborës arkeologët do të duhet të shkojnë nëpër teren, të bëjnë harta. Tanimë janë bërë fotografi precize ajrore, të cilat lehtësojnë punën e tyre. Është krijuar një organizatë dhe në varësi nga numri i objekteve të regjistruara dhe financimi në vjeshtën e vonë mund të fillojnë gërmimet. Sipas Ljudmill Vagalinskit gjatë vitit të ardhshëm monumentet e gjetura nëpër trase do të duhet të studiohen në varësi nga ruajtja e tyre dhe nga rëndësia.
Ndërtimi i urës së re përmes Danubit tek qyteti veriperëndimor bullgar Vidin po kështu ve detyra përpara arkeologëve bullgar. Mbi tokat, të cilat do të preken nga ndërtimi, do të bëhen studime të disa objekteve.

Qytezë ka aty nga koha e luftës së Trojës, fundi i mijëvjeçarit të Dytë përpara Krishtit-vazhdon arkeologu. Ka dhe qytezë nga periudha romake. Kohët e fundit kolegë nga instituti arkeologjik me muze mundën të lokalizojnë të tretë së bashku me një pjesë nga nekropoli pranë tij nga epoka e vonë e bronztë. Ajo është rreth fshatit Balej, presim zbulime interesante të qeramikës së pikturuar me figura zoomorfe dhe antropomorfe prej balte. Jashtëzakonisht të shtrenjta dhe të rralla janë jo vetëm për vendin, por dhe në përgjithësi. Tanimë është lidhur marrëveshje midis bashkisë së qytetit Vidin, muzeut të atyshëm dhe institutit tonë për bashkëfinancim, që të fillojnë kolegët aty studime të ngutshme.

Qëllimi tonë kryesor si arkeologë nuk është kërkimi i sendeve të arta ose atraktive-shënon docenti Vagalinski. Detyra tonë kryesore është të gjejmë informacion për të kaluarën, që të mund ta shpjegojmë. Kurse kjo nxirret në një mënyrë të ndërlikuar-jo vetëm me lopata dhe furça gjatë gërmimeve. Ka shumë matje, vizatime, studime interdisciplinare në fushën e botanikës, zoologjia, fizika, kimia, metalurgjia e kështu me radhë. Shfrytëzohen metoda moderne-për shembull analiza dhe mënyra për formimin e hartave nën ujë . Bregdeti tonë jugor tanimë ka një hartë të tillë.

Në mënyrë shumë aktive këtu qendra për studime nën ujë në Sozopoll. Ky sistem lejon bile të lokalizohen objekte në 20 metra nën ujë. Saktësohet bile dhe se cili ka qenë reliefi në lashtësi, me qenë se tani deti ka hyrë në thatësirë dhe një pjesë më e madhe nga monumentet arkeologjike, me fjalë të tjera qytezat dhe nekropolet, të cilët tani janë nën ujë, asnjëherë nuk kanë qenë. Kurse tanimë në thatësirë përmes këtyre teknologjive mund të lokalizohet çdo një send me madhësi mbi 5 centimetra. Jashtëzakonisht shumë na ndihmon dhe ne e shfrytëzojmë, që të mund të jemi më efektiv, të kursejmë para taksapaguesve.

Synojmë gjithnjë e më shumë të aplikojmë të ashtuquajturat metoda jo destruktive, me fjalë të tjera të mos të gërmojmë, që të mund paraprakisht të llogarisim se çfarë na pret dhe në këtë mënyrë të kursejmë gërmimet, aty ku është e mundur. Natyrisht që nuk mundet dhe pa gërmime, por pas tyre vjen dhe problemi me restaurimin dhe konservimin e objektit. Prandaj duhet të gërmojmë në mënyrë shumë të matur. Vetëm aty, ku nevojitet, më në veçanti gjatë gërmimeve shpëtuese infrastrukturore. Shumë janë të dobishme gjeoradarët dhe magnetometrat, të cilat i shfrytëzojmë gjithnjë e më shumë, që të mund të kursejmë kohë dhe para. Bile dhe në qytetet e mëdha, aty ku ka komunikime të vjetra nëntokësore, këto metoda gjeofizike mund të aplikohen me shumë sukses. 


Kermen rrethi i qytetit Sliven, që ku do të kalojë magjistrali Trakia.

----------


## fegi

o insure that Peter will take his tasks seriously,  Peter's father has to convince his son that the up coming snow on Utopia will actually happen. He revealed to his son, what had happen on one of his time journeys into the past, when by the mere fact he arrived in the north with the Ice Palace that could materialise in and out at will, amazed by the site of the Ice Palace, a wizard of that time, bestowed upon him a title of, along with all its powers,   "Boreas God of  Winter".  



"Therefore, my son", said his father, whom we now know as Boreas, "If I tell you it's going to snow", "Yes, father I know, it's going to snow".   "Kids today" Boreas said under his breath, then continued, "On that snowy morning, being very cold, you will be able to travel into town to bring to the tinker, a message for the king's daughter,  Princess Rose". 



Because, of the witch's curse on Peter, it would have to be a very cold day for him to leave the ice caves, that is why Boreas had to get involved, it was all in  the Tablets of Destiny. 



"All right father" said Peter, "That explains the snow, but what's with the freezing of the water"?  Boreas replied, "My son, when I told you, "I can not tell you why, it's not because, I don't know, It's because,  you shouldn't know why at this time, but you will find out soon enough, trust me".









BOREAS was the purple-winged god of the north wind,  He was also the god of winter, who swept down from the cold northern mountains of Thrake, chilling the air with his icy breath. To the north, beyond his mountain home, lay Hyperborea, a land of eternal spring which was never touched by the god's cold wind.

----------


## fegi

thraket.....
A coin from Panticapaeum, bearing the Macedonian symbol of the Vergina Sun inside a diadem and the letters "PAN". Interpretations of the symbol The significance of the Vergina Sun is unclear 2nd century BCE.

----------


## fegi

1.Some examples of 'backward' Thracian culture over the straits, to the north
2. Ancient Thracians from South-East Europe, .

----------


## fegi

Arkologjia thrake.

----------


## fegi

vazhdim...

----------


## fegi

Before many years, when existed less linguistic and archaeological elements, the researchers of Ancient Thrace drew the conclusion that what saw in this region round the means of first millenium B.C. and little later, and which reminded them Mykinaiko culture, were residues of past.

They supposed that these residues or "reminders" of Mykinaikis season in Greece can be the result of likely, even if delayed, effect of Mykinaikon centres to North.

Particular importance it is the fact that between the Anatolia and in South-eastern Europe, included the also basin of Caucasus-Black sea, emerged a relatively unified ritual and mythological symbolism, which is also proved by basic objects and by commons of animal faces : the double pelekys and cross they were connected with the adoration of Mother-view as well as with the adoration of deads. Sometimes and the form was in a feminine way portrayed with the form of cross.

The Thrace maintained for a long time the ancient semantics of this mainer mythological clusters of adoration of region: the birds and the deers, the feminine figures, the horse and the chariot, the bull, etc.
Big importance they were the monuments that are dated until first millennium B.C., as the megalithika monuments in first half the millennium and the dome and the vaulted graves in second half.
Entire the megalithikos culture it is possible to be interpreted only with the significance of adoration of Helium.



The all architecture of burial can explain itself with the idea of Big Mother of - view and Son - her Ancestor of (King of Priest of - god).
The monuments do not testify a delayed rebirth of Mykinaikon of traditions in countries who wasn't Mykinaikes but show the Thracian culture of second millenium B.C. which continued his blossoming and in first millenium B.C. and partly still later, in centuries A.D. the season where the Thrace knew the first Greek poets and writers, the population of these territories had reached in the decisive form of his religious thought, his religious glory and historical behavior.

In the centuries that followed this intellectual life, as, eg, the culture as a type of historical behavior, did not change substantially.

Simply it was adapted in the earthly-minded conditions of life that they changed at the duration of season of Iron.
His surface or insufficiently absorbed elements were rejected. Were maintained, however, the deepest layers of relations between the people, the society and the nature.

All show that the period between sixteenth and eleventh century B.C. was the big season of phase of stabilization of connected elements of cosmogony, mythology and religion in the core of Thracian dissemination, i.e., southernly Danube, in the basin of Propontidas, in the northern western Asia Minor and in certain islands of Aegean.

----------


## fegi

Shtjefën Gjeçovi u lind në Janejvë, më 12 korrik të vitit 1874. Pas mësimeve të para, në vendlindje, dërgohet për shkollim të mëtejshëm në Kolegjin Françeskan të Troshanit. Më tej, pas mësimeve liceore e filozofike në Bosnjë, kryen studime teologjike në Kuvendin Françeskan të Kreshevës.
Zmadho fotografin�
Shtjefën Gjeçovi: Hulumtuesi diturak i mitologjisë iliro-shqiptare

Duke kuturisur në viset e Albanologjisë, në kërkim të diçkaje të përbashkët për lëvruesit e kahershëm të letërsisë e kulturës shqiptare, pikas me kënaqësi që më parësorja në këtë rast, është prirja e tyre gjurmuese e hulumtuese në moçmëritë tona mitologjike. Në këtë aradhë kërkimtarësh të zellshëm, Shtjefën Gjeçovi zë një vend me vlerë të veçantë.

Falë përçapjeve të para përmes shkrimesh të shumta në shtypin e kohës së vet, ai nisi të mblatojë një vepër vetjake, kryesisht me karakter të spikatur kulturologjik, siç shfaqet tek Agimi i Gjytetnisë e, në të njëjtën kohë, u mor me një mori gjurmimesh e hulumtimesh arkeologjike, të cilat u kurorëzuan me studimin e vyer: Trashigime thrako-ilirjane.

Shtjefën Gjeçovi u lind në Janejvë, më 12 korrik të vitit 1874. Pas mësimeve të para, në vendlindje, dërgohet për shkollim të mëtejshëm në Kolegjin Françeskan të Troshanit. Më tej, pas mësimeve liceore e filozofike në Bosnjë, kryen studime teologjike në Kuvendin Françeskan të Kreshevës. Fill pas kësaj, fillon shërbesa si famullitar në Pejë, në Laç e mandej në Gomsiqe të Mirditës, ku nis sakaq veprimtaria e tij e dendur si qëmtues folklori e i "dishmimeve të të vjetërve" të vet.

Me përkushtim imtësor, falë gjurmimeve e gjetjeve arkeologjike të zbuluara nga ai vetë, ashtu sikurse zbulonte e mblidhte, si bleta pjalmin, trashëgiminë e visarit të vyer folklorik, Gjeçovi diturak grumbulloi në famullinë mitike të Gomsiqes një mori tejet të larmishme veglash e enësh, monedhash e objektesh të qëmtuara nëpër tumulat (varret) ilire. Kur i shkoi një vizitë në Gomsiqe, Konica pati rastin të shihte nga afër frytet e punës shumëvjeçare të Gjeçovit në fushën e kërkimeve arkeologjike dhe ja se si shprehet për atë koleksion objektesh të çmuara: "Mbaj mënt, veçan, një enë të vogël, të quajtur lacrumatorium, lotore, asish që të vjetrit, në besim se të vdekurit qajnë të shkuarit e jetës së tyre, i mbulojin në varr bashkë me të vdekurin që ky të kish se ku t'i mblidhte lottë." Me siguri që ky thesar ka qenë i pasur e i çmuar po të kemi parasysh disa dëshmi, sipas të cilave thesari i Gjeçovit u vizitua e u vlerësua shumë lart edhe nga arkeologë a etnologë të përmendur në botë si Ugolini, Maruki, Nopça, etj. Këtë gjë e thekson edhe studiuesi Anton Çeta në kumtesën e tij: "Kultura shqiptare në periudhën e Rilindjes".

Kështu, Gjeçovi u përpoq ta ndriçojë botën e lashtë ilire e thrake me tëhollinë e punimeve: Trashigime iliro-thrakase, duke i krahasuar doket e zakonet e të parëve tanë dhe gjetjet e shumëllojshme arkeologjike me ato greko-romake si dhe të popujve të tjerë të Ballkanit. "Herët-herët, shkruan ai, i zbukurojshin vorret me shtylla, me trungj, me kamë guri e kso tjerash, e kto mnyrë e doke i kishin pasë edhe nierzë të mire sikuerse na e ban dishmi Shrimi shejt: Jakobi e pat da me shej vorrin e Raheles. Malcorët e Mi-Shkodrës i zbukurojnë vorret me rrasa e kryqa gurit, e, a mi rrasë qi e mlon vorrin a rreth kryqash i njeshin armet e fishektoret te nxjerrme në gur..."



Krahas këtij shqyrtimi, Gjeçovi rreket të shkoj diturisht edhe më larg, kah zbërthimi i shumëfishtësisë simbolike të disa objekteve, për një përcaktim edhe më të saktë mitologjik, teksa shton: "Kto shêje a titulla quheshin Matceva prej Hebrejsh, e prej Grekësh Sele, a se shtylla, trûngj, kamë guri, pyramida a edhe gurë të mdhaj e të dhênun kater skepesh, e kta gurë kjenë majtë [Vini re!] për hyj prej nierzsh me të gjitha shêjet tjera...".

Duke shkoqitur gojëdhana e legjenda të moçme, Gjeçovi thekson se si shumë hyjnive të lashta nuk u është shkulur ende "rraja nene prej tokës Shqypëtare, bie fjala Emni i të Madhit Perëndi Jehova i Hebrenjve gjithnduer emnash bajti, ... veç: Hy, Zojëz, Ejt, Gjues prej Shqyptarësh, sidomos nder malcijnat t'ona...". Edhe lindja e Hyut shtjellohet përmes Kronit, i biri i Uranit (...). Emri i Kronit e ka rrënjën tek gjuha shqipe "e don me thane Mbret a Kryekunoruem", saktëson Gjeçovi. Dhe për të qënë sa më bindës thërret sërishmi në ndihmë legjendat e stërlashta, ku falë edhe përkimeve të pacënueshme toponimike, ja se si thuret natyrshëm rrëfenja mitologjike: "Për nderë të Kronit shqypëtarët ngrêhen nji Kështiel në majë të Gurit të Kuq, i cilli gjindet në fushë të Finikut, ku u gjête edhe gjyteti i Kronit. Sot n'at vend asht fshati qi quhet Krongji, në rrethinë të Delvinës. Permbi fshatin Krongji gjinden germadhat e motnueme të kohës së Pellazgjve. Zoti (Zeusi) pra, mbas gojëdhanet Epirote nuk u lind në Dodonë, në pallat të Kronit, por në Palavli kû ishin të banat (stanet) e Kronit e prej këndej u dergue neper Butrint me lundër e në Kretë." ...

Gjeçovi i palodhur, përfundoi edhe punën më të arrirë, mbledhjen e ligjeve të maleve, të përfshira në Kanunin e Lekë Dukagjinit. Të gjitha ato norma zakonore që kishin patur fuqi ligjore për aq e aq kohë, ai i plotësoi dora-dorës me durim, për të nxjerrë sa më qartë në pah mënyrën se si rregulloheshin marrëdhëniet shoqërore, morale a ekonomike dhe ato mes njerëzve në familje, bajrak, fis e shoqëri, duke theksuar qartas disa ideale shpirtërore e estetike të stërgjyshërve tanë, pasqyrë e etikës së tyre të lartë, të ruajtur gjer në ditët tona në virtytet e epërme të besës, burrërisë, mikpritjes e bujarisë.
Mirëpo veprimtaria diturake e Gjeçovit në lëmin e Albanalogjisë, nuk mund të linte në harresë nektarin fillestar popullor.

Botimet e shpeshta sidomos në të përkohshmen Albania dëshmojnë dukshëm prirjen e tij të rrallë si mbledhës sqimatar i letërsisë gojore, ku spikatin përralla, thënie, fjalë të rralla e fjalëzime tingullore nga lojna fëmijësh, por sidomos këngë e valle popullore, pasi siç shkruante rreth dyqind vjet më parë dijetari e folkloristi i mirënjohur gjerman Johann Gottfried Herder: "...Të gjithë popujt këndojnë... Këngët që kanë janë arkivat e tyre, thesari i shkencës dhe i religjionit, i teogonisë dhe i kozmogonisë, i bëmave të stërgjyshërve dhe i ngjarjeve që kanë mbushur gjallmimin e tyre, janë pasqyrimi i zemrës e tabloja e jetës familjare në kob e në gëzime, që nga djepi e gjer në varr...".

E shikuar në këtë kahje, sidomos në kontekstin më të rishtë ballkanik, veprimtaria albanologjike e Shtjefën Gjeçovit, krahas prurjeve më të arrira të shumë diturakëve tanë të përmendur nëpër kohëra, përfton edhe më tepër vlerë e shënon një trashëgimi mëse të vyer që pret të pasurohet nga brezi në brez dhe të përcillet krenarisht më tej./shekulli/

----------


## fegi

Hiroglife te gjetura ne Bullgari te Thrakve me te vjetra se te egjiptit (Perafersisht 5000 vjet para krishtit)

----------


## fegi

vazhdim.......

----------


## fegi

Tekst: eys, dmth ... DELE, mezenai. 
Përkthimi: "(Ju) të fuqishme, ndihmë ... mbrojnë, (ju) kalorës!"

Imazhin e kalorësit sqaron mezena fjalë si të thotë 'një kalorës'. Mezena trak (mezenai në tekst) është pothuajse identik me emrin (epitet) e hyjni Messapian e (Iuppiter) Menzana, "perëndi kalë" të cilat ishin sakrifikuar kuaj. Ajo gjithashtu korrespondon me porositë shqiptare, mezi ('një hamshor') dhe mənz Romainan ('një hamshor'). Ky i fundit është Dacian, në origjinë nga * përmirësua IE (i) - "një kalë". Mezena trak dhe Menzana Messapian - nga IE * mendiana të thotë 'një kalorës'.
Kete Linkun me Gjersishte.

me gjersisht. linku.http://translate.google.com/translat...%3Dsq%26sa%3DG

----------


## fegi

vazhdim nga i njejti linke.

9. Trak dhe ilir

Idenë e vjetër e një lidhje të ngushtë me sa duket mes trak dhe ilir është kapërcyer tashmë. Studimet e reja (Vl. Georgiev) tregoi se dallimet midis këtyre gjuhëve janë të rëndësishme dhe se ata nuk mund të bëjnë së bashku në të përbashkët 'Thraco-ilire "një grup.

Ka tri paralele toponymic cila, megjithatë, nuk janë vetëm Thraco-ilire:

- E trak emrin lumit Asamus dhe Asamum VN në Dalmaci nga IE ak'am * -. Krahaso, megjithatë, të para-greke ("Pelasgian") asáminthos 'a (gur) vaske', e-Old kënduar asman. "Një gur, një qiell ', etj

- Trak emrin e lumit Nestos dhe ilire emrin e lumit Nestos (në Dalmaci). Krahaso, megjithatë, në rusisht nga balltike) lumi emrin (Nesla nga një Nestlā * vjetër, IE * Ned-TLA, nga IE rrjedhin NED - në kënduar-Old -. Nadi "një lumë, një aktuale '.

- Trak emrin e lumit Hebros dhe ilire emrin e lumit Hebros (në Shqipëri). Krahaso edhe bullgare (nga trak) Ibər emrin e lumit, të Serbisë emrin e lumit Ibër (ndoshta me origjine ilire), emri i lumit rus IBR, i cili është padyshim e-sllave origjinë jo.

* * *
Ka paralele të vetme me indo-evropiane gjuhë të tjera si Tokharian ri (A), riye (B) 'një qytet "dhe Trake - bria. Përfundimi i përgjithshëm për natyrën e gjuhës trake është:






2.2. Trak dhe shqiptar

- E Dáton trakë (Dátos) dhe një 'vend data shqiptare "një vend, nga IE dhətā *.

- E trak personal emrat Drenis dhe dre shqiptare (Gegh), 'Dreni një "dre.

- Elementi i dytë në vend të emrave thrakas Basi-bunon, Kasi-bunon dhe kasolle, 'shqiptar' e një bariu bunë është por ka paralele më shumë si dhe nga Ballkani perëndimor.

- E trak - buris (- boris) në emrat personal të Muka rrodhe-(është), - boris, etj dhe një 'njeri burrë shqiptar "nga IE bh *  nuk-s. D. Dechev, megjithatë, vuri në dukje praninë e elementit të njëjtë në Celtic dhe personale emrat Lidyan.

----------


## fegi

1. Gold protome of Pegasus from the area of the village of Vazovo-5th - 4th century BC; Gold protome of Pegasus from the area of the village of Vazovo-5th - 4th century BC;

 Gold earring from Sveshtari royal tomb

Stone statuette of young wo

Pellazget...Linku.http://www.romanianhistoryandculture....htm#636968587

----------


## fegi

1.Head of a female terracotta statuette
2.Find from the sanctuary in Kamen Rid - early - iron epoch

----------


## fegi

1.Tomb's gifts from West tumoral necropolis

----------

